

Rideshare drivers given citizen arrest by SF International Airport officials - coloneltcb
http://arstechnica.com/business/2013/07/rideshare-drivers-given-citizen-arrest-by-sf-international-airport-officials/

======
adcab
So, can i set up a bar in my garage like homer simpson and start selling
alcohol without a liquor license if i only accept payment in donations?

